# Montecristo (Cuba) No. 4 Cigar Review - Dissappointment



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a box of 5 at the Copenhagen airport two weeks ago and smoked all 5 last two weekends. Each one was a spice bomb with an inconsistent draw a...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) No. 4 Cigar Review - Dissappointment


----------

